
Does anyone actually use digital audio players? - artsandsci
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/3/27/15072550/digital-audio-player-pioneer-onkyo-why
======
Frenchgeek
I do : A Sansa Fuze+ running Rockbox. ( Too bad finding a new-ish product
Rockbox can run on is a real challenge. I think most of them are out of
production by now... )

